# New Grizzly Mini Mill



## rleete (Oct 1, 2011)

Since the miocro mill died, I've been going stir crazy. Well, this morning the check from the sale of my company stock came in, and it's quite a chunk of change. We are now officially completely debt free, and the retirement fund has increased a substantial ammount.

In light of that, the wife agreed to let me make a purchase, and I decided to go for the mini mill. I'm as excited as a kid waiting for Christmas to come.


I'll be able to make scrap faster than ever before!  :big:


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 1, 2011)

congrats on the good news and the new mill. Add cnc and you can automate the making of scrap. 
Tin


----------



## lazylathe (Oct 1, 2011)

SWEET!!!!!
Congratulations on loosening the purse strings!!!!

Hope the tooling from the micro fits the new one!!!

Andrew


----------



## Bernd (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey Roger, is it the same one as I have? If so get the inch lead screws from Micro Mark. It's worth it.







I think this October it's time for you to make a visit. stickpoke I've changed my model shop around. I think you'll like it.

Bernd


----------



## rleete (Oct 2, 2011)

Looks far too neat and clean.
You know, just moving everything to the other side of the basement doesn't count, right?

Yes, same mill. I won't be getting much of anything else until I fix the micro mill and sell that.


----------



## pete (Oct 2, 2011)

UUUhhh! Just for general referance, You might want to move that grinder as far away from your machine tools as possible. The dust really floats around. The oil on machine tools seems to attract it. It makes a great grinding compound but not so good for machine tool life.

Pete


----------



## Bernd (Oct 3, 2011)

Sorry about that picture Pete. Here's what it looks like about 10 years later. :big:






And here is what it's going to look like redone. Not quite at the same angle, but same direction.






I've been updating my shop. I've installed better work benches. If your interested how it started, here's a link to that page on my web site.

http://www.kingstonemodeleng.com/MachineShop/shop/shop.htm


----------



## pete (Oct 3, 2011)

Bernd,
Wish I had the room you do. My totall shop is only 10.5'x11.5' It's larger than some peoples but I won't dry grind in it. Hopefuly no one will think I was being paranoid about grinders and machine tools.

Pete


----------



## Bernd (Oct 4, 2011)

pete  said:
			
		

> Bernd,
> Wish I had the room you do. My totall shop is only 10.5'x11.5' It's larger than some peoples but I won't dry grind in it. Hopefuly no one will think I was being paranoid about grinders and machine tools.
> 
> Pete



Ok, we're straying of subject here, so I have one comment left here - That room comes with a price tag, it's called taxes.

As long has you can enjoy your hobby in that area that's all that counts. Thm:

Bernd


----------



## rleete (Oct 4, 2011)

Mini mill is supposed to be delivered today.

I guess I need to take a day or two off to get the thing down in the shop, secured to the bench, and trammed in.




Bernd, I'll give you a call sometime this week.


----------



## Bernd (Oct 5, 2011)

rleete  said:
			
		

> Bernd, I'll give you a call sometime this week.



PM sent.

Bernd


----------

